# sauger fishing



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Any body catching any sauger on the river looking to try my luck if u have let me no where thanks.alot


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

****, fish the tail waters of any of the dams. The fishing should fire up within the next couple of weeks, and should last into April. They are tasty little buggers.


----------



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Nobody is really talking about the sauger fishing... must be getting good.. lol


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Nobody is really talking about the sauger fishing... must be getting good.. lol


You don't catch many of them in water that's still 68 degrees. They can be caught though, but it's easier in the cooler water. Believe me, you'll know on this forum when they start going with consistency.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

...........


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

colonel594 said:


> Lol Daveo76, you act like 20 guys line the shore under the dams when it's like 30 degrees out n you can't feel your finger tips?!?!
> 
> Haha he's very right though when the conditions are right... Your gonna heart about it!


Most people that do much Sauger fishing know that the worst weather is the best, and 20 people is a conservative estimate. And that's not counting the boats. Besides, what gives you the impression that I implied anything of the sort? All I said that it was easier in cooler water to catch them. Not cooler weather, so take a post for what it is and don't make it something it isn't.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Daveo what water temp do they start to turn on? Just curious as I've never fished for them in the fall/winter and would like to give it a try this year.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

colonel594, Daveo76 is right about what he said. When they start biting good the word gets out fast. He didn't say it but I will, there will be guys lined up all along the lower walkway and down on the rocks shoulder to shoulder. It's kinda crazy. Please don't let 1 or 2 guys show up and throw off everyones rhythm, lines get crossed and tangled and then snip, there lines end up cut. Check back in a couple of weeks and I'll try and post some pics of the activities.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It's been my experience that once the water temps drop into the mid 50's things start getting fired up..... Of course a little water to go with it seems to help get them moving as well. As of 12:07 GMT the water temp at Greenup as reported by the Corp was 68. 
There was a 4 degree drop in the last week or so. 
This weather should help things move along.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Apparently you can't joke around on these forums... Good luck this season guys.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> *Apreantly* you can't joke around on these forums... Good luck this season guys.




"APREANTLY" You can't SPELL!! LMAO!

You know ME Matt,,, 
If I couldn't "joke around", I'd 'PLUG-UP-AND-POP! 

Hey, FYI,, I got about 3 dozen in the creek,,, hope they last till this weekend.
Give me a call, if you want to go down,,, & go see.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Hey colonel594 you can joke, I love a good laugh. I was merely pointing out how crazy it gets at Green Up once guys hear "sauger are biting". I try and stay away for a week or two because I don't do well fishing crowded like that. Nothing meant towards you. Guys kept telling me last year, wait til sauger fishing starts. I didn't listen, showed up one day and I had left within 40 mins. Most of that time was spent watching. This is my 2nd season sauger fishing, it's a bit tough but enjoyable. Good luck to you and again nothing negative meant. I'm still gonna try and get some pics of the craziness to share lol.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

All of the sauger i have been catching have been super skinny... I have been seeing bait though, so i have no clue what is going on...


----------

